# 2010 classical music calendars



## 52paul (Sep 13, 2009)

2010 is almost upon us, time to put up your new calendars.

But why is it that there is such a dearth of calendars for classical music?
Here in the UK I haven't seen any on sale in the shops and on Amazon UK there is one, published by Pomegranate but unavailable and they don't know when or if it will be.

The Metropolitan Opera publishes one every year which is marketed well on the internet but apart from that there doesn't seem to be much around. Some of the opera/ballet/orchestras produce their own calendars but you need to go them or their websites.

For Rock, hip-hop, jazz and popular music you are spoilt for choice. 

Or am I looking in the wrong places?

I think I've found a gap in the market!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

It's the same here, nothing. Now here is my suggestion, how about* Talk Classical making one,* they would be inundated with Pics etc, or perhaps we have a *member that is in the trade that could advise*
Me thinks you may have started something Paul


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

YES YES YES. I could help out too, I have become a photoshop nut lately.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Not sure if it's relevant but here's a list of significant anniversaries (50, 100, 200 years etc) in 2010, for some of the better known composers: 

Births

Pergolesi (b 1710)
Cherubini (b 1760)
Schumann (b 1810) 
Chopin (b 1810)
Wesley (1860)
Albeniz (b 1860)
Wolf (b 1860)
Mahler (b 1860)
Stravinsky (b 1910)
Barber (b 1910)

Deaths

Balakirev (d 1910)
Reinecke (d 1910)
Dohnanyi (d 1960)
Alfven (d 1960)


----------



## 52paul (Sep 13, 2009)

What a good idea to have a TalkClassical calendar. 
Problem is it is a bit late to start thinking for 2010 but certainly for 2011 if there is interest.

There are various POD (Print on Demand) sites at which you can make calendars from your own artwork and then anyone can order them from the site. There is no production cost involved. 
Costs may be involved in usage of photos/artwork if not in the public domain.

I volunteer my services if needed.
I have in fact produced some calendars of my own this way using my own artwork (I am an artist/illustrator/printmaker). You can see them at Zazzle (click the link)

Thanks Artemis for the list of 2010 anniversaries.

It is still possible to produce a 2010 calendar but who decides on the content? A poll? 
And then sourcing the illustrations. Do members have royalty free material?
Any profits? Put to what use?


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Artemis said:


> Not sure if it's relevant but here's a list of significant anniversaries (50, 100, 200 years etc) in 2010, for some of the better known composers:
> 
> Births
> 
> ...


Stravinsky wrote the Firebird in the first few months of his life.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Argus said:


> Stravinsky wrote the Firebird in the first few months of his life.


Oops!

He was a clever man but not that clever.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

William Schuman could be substituted as he was definitely born in 1910.

*
*


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

I think, before we get too enthusiastic, the mods and owner of TC should notified, I will PM KH, it does look as if we have the knowledge through our members


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the note, Andante. 

The TC calendar sounds like an interesting concept, one that we certainly would need the blessings of Frederik Magle before pursuing too far.


----------



## colin (Sep 7, 2009)

This is a great idea, 
I would definitely buy one, of course at a not too inflated price. A permanent notice with a postal address for ordering as well as pay pal etc. could be put on the site.
a lot of people are like me, and dont have pay pal access. 
It really annoys me when I see something I want, and the only way to order it is to pay electronically.
I think portaraits or pictures of busts are the obvious choice for the main theme.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

colin said:


> I think portaraits or pictures of busts are the obvious choice for the main theme.


But not only them. Too obvious if you ask me.

This is my vision:

Pictures for each month as a landscapes that matches the given month, which are permeated by a portrait / photograph of the composer (graphical effect), who wrote the song associated with a particular season + notes, possibly hand-written, representing this piece of music. For example, a beautiful forest in the middle of spring, penetrating with the image of Schumann and fragment of Waldszenen. Some Sibelius and frosty fiords for winter, Chopin and golden leafs for autumn etc, etc. No connection between birthdates and composers representing each month.

Btw, if it's going to work out we should haste :<


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

A slight variant of the above: each month dedicated to each of the (arguably) 12 greatest composers with photo, plus music watermarked in some way which is quintessentially associated with each composer.

Eg:
January  Brahms _Clarinet Quintet _

February Haydn _String Quartet "Emperor" _

March Stravinsky _Rite Of Spring _

April Chopin _Ballade No 1 _

May Schumann _Fantasy in C Major_

June Beethoven _Pastoral Symphony _

July Bach _Mass in B Minor _

August Wagner _Tristan und Isolde _

September Mozart _Requiem _

October Tchaikovsky _Symphony No 6 "Pathetique" _

November Schubert _ String Quintet _

December Handel _Messiah

..........
_​We had better patent this idea before some lousy classical music forum competitor beats us to it! They're watching us, you know, and some have spies in our midst! We may need Goldman Sachs to advise on the treatment of profits arising.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

I suggest that* if we get the OK *we should aim for a 2011 Calender, also as Paul points out we must be very careful with copyright.
Aramis suggests landscapes, a large percentage of calendars have landscapes ours would need to emphasize Music in some way, these could be from our own photos, also pics of Composer/musician localities or birthplaces, tombs etc.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Artemis said:


> Not sure if it's relevant but here's a list of significant anniversaries (50, 100, 200 years etc) in 2010, for some of the better known composers:
> 
> Births
> 
> ...


So, 2010 will be the big "Mahler year" (150 years since his birth) with lots of concerts etc. Then, in 2011.... comes _another _"Mahler year" (100 years since Mahler's death). How will they solve that?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

TresPicos said:


> So, 2010 will be the big "Mahler year" (150 years since his birth) with lots of concerts etc. Then, in 2011.... comes _another _"Mahler year" (100 years since Mahler's death). How will they solve that?


Um... for Mahler's birthyear maybe utilize early works (Das klagende Lied, 1st symphony), for deathyear utilize late works (Das Lied von der Erde, 9th symphony). Or something like that. You can't really put the entire Mahler cycle in one season unless you have some really emotionally stable audiences and some remarkable orchestras/conductors. It would only make sense, really.

I really like the idea of a TC calendar.


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

*Reinecke*

I'm pleased that I spotted this thread to read that Reinecke is a 100 year event, a fact that I'd missed. I'll be playing his Trio for Clarinet, Viola and Piano later in the year. And how appropriate to be talking about it on my 100th post.....


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I wonder if the BBC will do anything with regards to Schumann's 200th birthday? I've grown to love his music and his influence on Brahms, especially his symphonies.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

beetzart said:


> I wonder if the BBC will do anything with regards to Schumann's 200th birthday? I've grown to love his music and his influence on Brahms, especially his symphonies.


I haven't yet picked up which of the anniversary composers the BBC (Radio 3) will be profiling in 2010, but I would be surprised if Schumann is not included, along with Chopin and Mahler.

In 2009 they picked Purcell, Handel, Haydn, Mendelssohn as their "composers of the year" because of their anniversarious. The other day they had a listener mini-poll inviting people to vote for their favourites among these four, and the order was (I think) Handel first and Mendelssohn fourth. I am not sure who was second and third but it was possibly Haydn, Purcell respectively.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Artemis said:


> I haven't yet picked up which of the anniversary composers the BBC (Radio 3) will be profiling in 2010, but I would be surprised if Schumann is not included, along with Chopin and Mahler.


It wouldn't surprise me if they passed on the "Mahler sequicentennial" and waited until next year- 100th anniversary of Mahler's passing.

Remove Mahler from the equation and assess- which of these two years has the more significant commemerative events- 2010 or 2011? If the answer is 2010 (and I'm inclined to think it is the answer), then it would make sense to wait until 2011 to highlight Mahler.


----------

